# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Reay and District Gardening Club, Annual Show Saturday 29th August.

## Kenn

REAY & DISTRICT GARDENING CLUB,   ANNUAL SHOW.
 Saturday  29TH August at 2.30 pm in The Victoria Hall , Reay.

 You do not have to be a member to exhibit and classes cover from floral displays to baking.
 Entries can be set up between 7 & 8pm on Friday evening or between 9 & 11 on Saturday morning.
 Schedules are available from The Village Shop, Castletown Garden Centre, Caithness Cattle Feeds and the  club secretary. 01847 811176.
 Entrance fee on the day is £1.00 with accompanied children free.
 Raffle, tea / coffee and cake available for a donation.

 Looking forward to seeing you.

----------

